# DIY Boron treated cubes



## Underwatercuber (Jun 9, 2017)

I have recently found out a solution involving a boron compound that should work the exact same as thecubicle.us'. I have only done the math on paper though but I am waiting for the chemicals to arrive. If any of you would be potentially interested in paying ~$10+ more than the original cube then i would like to know. If it does work I would be more than willing to sell boron treated cubes of any kind


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 9, 2017)

I don't suppose you'd be interested in sharing specifics? I know that this is something that Chris Tran has been working very hard on for quite a while, and he doesn't think he's gotten in perfected. I would be very surprised if you could get anywhere close on the first try, and probably even at all.


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 9, 2017)

No offence, but I'm rather skeptical about this. The "boron compound" seems to be just diborane + THF, which isn't like top secret or anything—it's right there in the Wikipedia page for hydroboration.

I don't study chemistry (I went for maths instead) so I don't really have a good feel for how reactions proceed, but I doubt it's as simple as just "dump cube parts in solution and wait". What if the plastic dissolves? On the other hand, if it _is_ that simple, the ability to do DIY boron treatment would be really cool!


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 9, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I don't suppose you'd be interested in sharing specifics? I know that this is something that Chris Tran has been working very hard on for quite a while, and he doesn't think he's gotten in perfected. I would be very surprised if you could get anywhere close on the first try, and probably even at all.


I think my plan is to respect the cubicle and not really go into specifics. If they feel like releasing the information then they can but I don't want to ruin any business of theirs


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 9, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> No offence, but I'm rather skeptical about this. The "boron compound" seems to be just diborane + THF, which isn't like top secret or anything—it's right there in the Wikipedia page for hydroboration.
> 
> I don't study chemistry (I went for maths instead) so I don't really have a good feel for how reactions proceed, but I doubt it's as simple as just "dump cube parts in solution and wait". What if the plastic dissolves? On the other hand, if it _is_ that simple, the ability to do DIY boron treatment would be really cool!


The chemicals I found out are different but basically same thing. The theory is you dip it into the solution to weaken the plastic then take it out before it just completely melts. And I do agree it would be pretty dang cool


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 13, 2017)

I should be ordering chemicals tonight! I think for my first batch I will take 10 orders. If you are interested email me or message me. My email is [email protected] I will not be taking orders yet but I just will only take the first 10 after I figure things out as a trial run.


----------



## Ronxu (Jun 13, 2017)

Don't you think you should try it out and post results first before starting to take people's money?


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 13, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> I think my plan is to respect the cubicle and not really go into specifics. If they feel like releasing the information then they can but I don't want to ruin any business of theirs



Yeah, totally agree. Offering to sell what is theoretically the same product for cheaper, on the other hand, is fair game, right?


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 13, 2017)

Ronxu said:


> Don't you think you should try it out and post results first before starting to take people's money?




/thread


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 13, 2017)

Ronxu said:


> Don't you think you should try it out and post results first before starting to take people's money?


I won't be taking money but I just want to start seeing what people are interested in. I kind of made it sound like I want to get payed though  let me edit that


Fábio De'Rose said:


> /thread


That's fair game in my mind however seeing how I don't own a giant cube store I can't really sell them cheaper, the have the benefit of bulk orders  I plan on a more customized route: only selling custom boron treated cubes. Seeing the cubicles current projects my guess is the biggest boron treated cube they would be willing to sell would be a 5x5 (more likely 4x4 though) and they only sell newer cubes. I however will be selling any cube for any WCA event.


----------

